# Pig's "boy time" has become legendary



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Went to a neighborhood party on Saturday where my boyfriend took the opportunity to tell the *hilarious* story of how, a few weeks ago, Pig, uh, "released" himself on my hand (I had picked him up not knowing he was in the middle of boy time). 

Everyone got super interested about the personal habits of male hedgehogs and asked a ton of questions, which inevitably led to questions about his...extreme endowment...and the frequency of his shenanigans. Which of course resulted in everyone being incredibly impressed and amused with said endowment and shenanigans. If Pig had been there I think they would have bought him a drink and given him a cigar!

Over the course of the night I heard people say (at least 7 times) something to the extent of "doing 'the hedgehog'" as though it was a new dance craze.

Atta boy, Pig. I'm so proud... :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I'm sitting here dying of laughter now. :lol:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahaha! This is one of the reasons why I'm hoping for a girl, but I'd still be fine with a boy. Boys will be boys I guess!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is too funny!

Henry used to be super open about his boy time habits. He would be just sitting on my lap and all of a sudden he'd be going at it. Now he seems to be a bit more private about it...although he tends to leave evidence all of his cage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

sklock65 said:


> This is too funny!
> 
> Henry used to be super open about his boy time habits. He would be just sitting on my lap and all of a sudden he'd be going at it. Now he seems to be a bit more private about it...although he tends to leave evidence all of his cage.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, it finally hit me that I've been taking Pig in to the vet this whole time because I kept finding "barf" stains on his fleece, when it was really just a very different stain...


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Pig got it on your hand! I bet that was pretty gross but I guess boys will be boys. I pray that Sonic never "finishes" on my hand.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!! I'm DYING laughing over here (and my mom is looking at me rather strangely...)


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard right now. The hedgehog dance? Perfect! One time when I was about to pick my slade up for socializing time, I realized he was having his... Moments. So he was going and he was a little to far in the corner of my box (my cage has a little ditch around it) and he just fell over and looked up like "what just happened?".


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend preferentially picks my hands to anywhere else. The first time, I assumed it was a dangling leg! This morsel amuses my mate to no end, who shares it as one of the Top 3 Things About Hedgehogs to anyone we meet. Good times! So sticky...


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I am laughing so hard right now!!!  

I am so glad my hedgie is a girl!!!


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Ha! I have goats and goat bucks will "entertain" themselves... I had no idea goats and hedgehogs were related...


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> The first time, I assumed it was a dangling leg!


Yeah, they're pretty epic! A few days ago I had Piglet out in the living room and he was moving weird and seemed to be struggling to walk, so I bent down to take a closer look at his paws to see if he was hurt.

Nope. Just stuck because his boy bits were out and he couldn't walk through carpet with it in the way.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I think Pig & Tibbers are distant cousins. They could combine their powers to be the hedgehog Fabio, but less dated and with better hairstyles.

I wonder if lady-hedgehogs have as much fun, but their caretakers just don't notice because they're less unmistakably-obvious about it. If not, I kinda feel bad for the ladies, getting the short end of the hedgehog-self-entertainment spectrum.


----------

